# Amplificador 350 Silicon Chip Mod.



## angelp4492 (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola que tal están aquí les dejo el Amplificador 350 W de silicon Chip en fichero Multisim con algunos cambios.

1.-Le he cambiado la etapa Vas, ya que la que trae original se usa para atacar a los Mosfet.
2.-Le he cambiado las fuentes de corriente por otras más estables con zener.
3.-Le he añadido un espejo de corriente en la etapa diferencial para mejorar la distorsión.
3.-He cambiado los transistores finales de más potencia y he quitado 1.
4.-he añadido unos Pre-drivers
5.-Mejora la TDH de 1,02% del circuito que está en el foro simulado a 0,008%
6.-He añadido una etapa de protección V-I limiter.

No se si esto funcionará en montado en realidad, alguien que lo analice y comente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2013)

Sin mirar mucho encontré un error, revisa la corriente de polarización de la fuente de corriente.


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin mirar mucho encontré un error, revisa la corriente de polarización de la fuente de corriente.



Pues no veo que esten mal Fogonazo, indicame donde exactamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> Pues no veo que esten mal Fogonazo, indicame donde exactamente.



¿ Cual es el valor de corriente que polariza la fuente de corriente constante (Q21) ?


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual es el valor de corriente que polariza la fuente de corriente constante (Q21) ?



el Q21 no es una fuente de corriente si no una etapa puesta a modo cascode con el VAS esto se hace para aumentar la impedancia de salida de esta etapa esto se pone cuando tenemos en la salida la Triple Output como es este caso y según técnicas de diseño del libro de McGraw Hill hay que mantener una tensión en este transistor de 2.5V. Lo que si está mal es el valor de la Resistencia que debe de ser de 15K. Para hacer esto también se puede recurrir a un zener.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> el Q21 no es una fuente de corriente si no una etapa puesta a modo cascode con el VAS esto se hace para aumentar la impedancia de salida de esta etapa esto se pone cuando tenemos en la salida la Triple Output como es este caso y según técnicas de diseño del libro de McGraw Hill hay que mantener una tensión en este transistor de 2.5V. Lo que si está mal es el valor de la Resistencia que debe de ser de 15K. Para hacer esto también se puede recurrir a un zener.



*Q21* lo puse para que se oriente donde está el error, y la idea era que el interesado de cuenta *por si solo* donde estaba el error.


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 7, 2013)

Aumentando la resistencia R17 de realimentación a 23K, logramos sacarle unos 20W más sin distorsión alguna,
También debemos de cambiar los valores en la entrada R7=23k, R4=2.3k C4=360pF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Ya arreglaste el led incendiado  ?


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya arreglaste el led incendiado  ?



Si ya puse una resistencia de 15K. en vez de 25 Ohm como hay


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya arreglaste el led incendiado  ?



Pobre LED, 1A en uno de color verde común... 

Ya son muchas indicaciones, y eso que no tengo mucha idea de polarización ni nada...


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pobre LED, 1A en uno de color verde común...
> 
> Ya son muchas indicaciones, y eso que no tengo mucha idea de polarización ni nada...



Pues no se de donde te sacas el amperio. en la base del transistor Q9 quiero tener 2.5V por condiciones de diseño.
Así que la Tensión en la resistencia debe de ser 80-2Vd-2.5=76.1
por tanto I=76.1/15000= 5mA yo creo que el led si aguanta y esta resistencia será de 0.5Watt ya que la potencia que aguantará sera de 76.1*5mA = 0,380mW


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2013)

hno: tienes razón, no es 1A, sino ¡¡¡3A!!!...

Me refería al circuito que adjuntaste al inicio.

80V / 25mA = 3,2A, sobre el LED, no la base del transistor.... ....

Pero con la modificación, quizás todo bien, no me puse a analizar, porque el Multisim, lo tengo en una máquina virtual, y no me quedaba espacio en memoria para abrirla...


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> hno: tienes razón, no es 1A, sino ¡¡¡3A!!!...
> 
> Me refería al circuito que adjuntaste al inicio.
> 
> ...



Si no me di cuenta cuando postee el circuito que la R de 25 ohm estaba mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2013)

Te comento , no le podía regular el Bias y era porque tenía 1 volt  y algo de asimetría a la salida , así que reformé la toma de masa de la realimentación.

Por otro lado les unifiqué los zeners a Q3 y Q6 y logré *400 Watts con el 0,001 THD *





Saludos !


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 22, 2013)

Le he Apretado un poco más las Clavijas,
.-he subido un poco la ganancia de 28,5 a 29,2 dB 
.-he quitado el led y le he puesto un zener a 3,3v para mayor estabilidad
.-he puesto el potenciometro para regular la tensión Offset del diferencial que trae el original
.-He añadido un condensador entre C-E del transistor del Vbe Multiplier.
.-Le he puesto compensación por doble polo dominante.
Con esto da 475 Watts y THD 0.002 % aunque tarda un poco en estabilar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2013)

Va lindo che  !

. . . pero tenemos un problema Houston  . . . la protección hay que recalcularla , no funciona , el amplificador entregaría 1.900 Watts a 1 Ohm.

Saludos !


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va lindo che  !
> 
> . . . pero tenemos un problema Houston  . . . la protección hay que recalcularla , no funciona , el amplificador entregaría 1.900 Watts a 1 Ohm.
> 
> Saludos !



No consigo hacer que funcione bien en Multisim la Protección por más que calculo las resistencias y ajusto la Imax, incluso he simulado este circuito y tampoco hace lo que debería, sabes si esque se simula de otra forma??

Este circuito lo he simulado y tampoco hace la protección correcta a 1 ohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> No consigo hacer que funcione bien en Multisim la Protección por más que calculo las resistencias y ajusto la Imax, . . . .



Tal vez si cargas correctamente el circuito te simule bien


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya funciona la protección o al menos eso parece.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> Ya funciona la protección o al menos eso parece.



Veo que quitaste los electrolíticos de las bases de los transistores de protección.


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veo que quitaste los electrolíticos de las bases de los transistores de protección.



Si me estaba fallando por eso, no sé por que Bob Cordell lo propone en su Libro, Sin embargo D.Self no incluye el condensador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> Si me estaba fallando por eso, no sé por que Bob Cordell lo propone en su Libro, Sin embargo D.Self no incluye el condensador.



Tal vez para que la protección *NO* actúe ante transitorios muy breves , igualmente no me gustaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> No consigo hacer que funcione bien en Multisim la Protección por más que calculo las resistencias y ajusto la Imax, incluso he simulado este circuito y tampoco hace lo que debería, sabes si esque se simula de otra forma??
> 
> Este circuito lo he simulado y tampoco hace la protección correcta a 1 ohm


 
Conectaste mal la salida de parlante en el de 100W , iría entre R11 y R12 che


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 25, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Conectaste mal la salida de parlante en el de 100W , iría entre R11 y R12 che



 Vaya despiste, así normal que no funcione. Gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 27, 2013)

angelp4492 dijo:


> Vaya despiste, así normal que no funcione. Gracias.



Otra cosa en la imagen dice que el diodo Zener debe ser de 9 voltios y tu le pusiste en la simulación de 12v; también veo que modificaste la red zobel y por que usas 1ohm como carga. pero cambiando esas cosas igual la distorción es elebada

Bueno variando la resistencia R1 a 2.7k y colocando una carga de 4ohm sale una potencia al rededor de los 60w; con una distorsión muy buena de 0.037


----------



## Delphos (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro, esta modificación que están haciendo a este amplificador de silicon chip, no será para lograr algo como este diseño (Adjunto diagrama y simulación) que en esencia es el mismo diseño pero para 500 W.??

Yo ya lo simule en multisim, y se desempeña bien:

a 8 Ohms = 273.9 W.  0.010 thd  y 2 Vp de entrada.
a 4 Ohms = 547.0 W   0.019 thd  y 2 Vp de entrada.

Mi pregunta es si se puede obtener la misma potencia , pero con 1 Vp. a la entrada, que modificaciones tendría que hacer??

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2013)

Agrandá la de 18k y/o achicá la de 560 , ambas en la base de Q2


----------



## Delphos (Oct 8, 2013)

Gracias amigo Dosmetros, quedo asi:
24k por 18k
360 por 560

Nuevos resultados:
a 8 Ohms = 285.0 W. 0.020 thd y 1 Vp de entrada.
a 4 Ohms = 568.9 W 0.045 thd y 1Vp de entrada.
Aumento un poquitín el THD, pero creo que muy poco.
y estos valores que utilize en las resistencias estarán bien??

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2013)

De nada che !

La ganancia de un amplificador es todo un tema , si te pasás , corrés el riego de que oscile , y a veces con una ganancia demasiado baja , andan mal. Vas a tener que probarlo , en el peor de los casos la dejás cómo estaba y le ponés antes un TL081 con ganancia de 2 o 3 y listo 

En general se usa entre 25 y 35 (en tu caso 24.000 / 360 = 66  antes era 32)

Saludos !


----------



## Delphos (Oct 9, 2013)

Nuevamente gracias amigo dos metros, me ayudaron mucho tus comentarios, ya que no soy profesional del tema, tus comentarios me ayudan a salir de mi ignorancia
me pondré a estudiar respecto al tema, solo una pregunta mas, si no le cambio los valores a las resistencias y le conecto un pre a la entrada, el previo me entregara a su salida los 2 Vp?? o que nivel de Vp me entrega el previo a su salida??

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2013)

Si , con un pre-amplificador andarías bien , un Mp3 tira como 3 V al máximo


----------



## Delphos (Oct 9, 2013)

De acuerdo amigo DOSMETROS, tu información me a sido de gran utilidad, mil gracias

Saludos


----------

